# Change the direction on the Auto Stick



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I do agree it does sometimes seem backwards, I just got used to it over the last 20,000miles so would hate changing it. I have not heard of anyone attempting this yet.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

GoSpeedGo88 said:


> Any help would be great.


Can you take the trim off your console and snap a few pics of the shifter assembly? It is quite likely that there are two switches, one for upshift and one for downshift. If the switches could be swapped, or the wiring switched between them, you could basically trick the car into doing what you want. I have a manual so I'm of no help as far as physically looking into it.

Agreed... pull back to upshift is the right way. My GF's BMW works this way, as do most race cars I've seen. Maybe GM thinks people are too stupid to understand why you would pull back to upshift?


----------



## HakeCruze (May 10, 2013)

I have always wondered why we have to push forward to upshift. It's almost an uncomfortable feeling to have to do, you're fighting against momentum and inertia.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

HakeCruze said:


> you're fighting against momentum and inertia.


This is a Cruze were talking about, not a space shuttle


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

:signlol:


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Should have the seen the mess i made on my wifes aunt's BMW... Wasn't pretty, i tried to play it off as if i was trying to downshift to pass a car and change lanes but it kept happening lol.


----------

